# Emac CD will not eject



## Aphrog (Oct 11, 2005)

I have a emac that I can't get the CD drawer to open. If you press the eject button it sounds like it is starting to eject but then a message comes up saying disk error and then quits. I do not want to try and force the drawer open. I do not see a little hole on the front to stick a paper clip in to make it open. Anyone have a suggestion I can try? Thanks


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

Have you tried dragging the desktop icon, for cd in drawer, to the trashcan?
With the older OS', you could highlight the cd icon (single click), and push the "Command" key and the "Y" key, at the same time. This meant "Put Away". Don't know if it still works with OSX.............
Good luck!


----------



## Aphrog (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for the idea. Yes I have tried that but it still will not eject. Still get the disk error message.


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

There should be a hole on the CD drive to force the drive open. The hole is on the front black part (near the 'open drive' button. Try re-booting and then dragging icon to the trash. There is probably a terminal command to force it open but maybe someone else will no this.


----------



## Aphrog (Oct 11, 2005)

I know about the hole in the CD to force it open. But I do not see a hole on this emac. I'll try the reboot. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## slarti (Jan 18, 2005)

Also, in OSX you can select the Icon of the CD and hit APPLE+E to eject but this sounds like a hardware problem


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

1-800-SOS-APPL unless an Apple Store is within driving distance. Thanks.......


----------



## ddrmaniac (Oct 16, 2005)

What CD did you put in? Many CDs like music CDs that have encryption and prevent ripping can cause this. There is a keystroke I believe at startup that forces the CD drive to open. I unfortunately don't know it off by hand...


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

is here by Doctor Mac Bob LeVitus

http://www.osxfaq.com/dailytips/08-2002/08-12.ws

Thank you. If it does not work for you something likely is broken


----------

